# motion verbs



## deja_037

Can someone explain to me the difference in meaning and usage between the verbs *kulkea, mennä, kävellä, käydä?*


----------



## jonquiliser

Hello Deja!

I guess there are 'exceptions' and nuances, but for a rule of thumb:

Kulkea - means move about, move around; can be walking or otherwise. It's can also mean "lead", as in "a road that leads through..."

Mennä - going to somewhere, i.e. having a destination. I go home now - menen nyt kotiin; We'll go there for holiday - menemme sinne viettämään lomaamme. 

Kävellä - walk (by foot). 

Käydä - Extremely versatile verb. Visit somewhere, go somewhere as in pop by. Also used for "käydä keskustelua" (have a discussion, take up a discussion), be ok/suit (kävisikö että tulen teille huomenna? ~ is tomorrow good for me coming over to your place?); go to some school; work out/go (miten kävi? - how did it go?) etc. You'd probably better check a dictionary for more uses, there are plenty!


----------



## deja_037

Paljon kiitoksia, jonquiliser.


----------



## jonquiliser

Eipä kestä!

I think this might be of use for you, plenty of examples of the uses of käydä


----------

